# Lice and other critters



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

How, I do not know. My daughter got head lice from school and spread it to me and her father. I'm cleaning everything that I can, my brother is an exterminator and doing the treatments for free thank god. But part of it is hot steam and I don't think my yarn or current project will survive without being felted. It's a very small stash, should I just throw out the yarn and projects to be safe? Because my yarn is stored in a draw that is apart of my bed and not in bags, I buy yarn as I need for projects.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It never occurred to me that any lice might have got into my stash when my kids brought home lice. I merely treated their heads and washed the bedding very thoroughly. Nothing else was necessary. Had it been hat-wearing weather, I would have washed their hats and any jackets with hoods, but it was still warm weather.

Lice are not bedbugs. The have no desire to spread elsewhere than from head to head (or crotch to crotch in the case of pubic lice). From wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louse


> in humans, different species of louse inhabit the scalp and pubic hair. Lice generally cannot survive for long if removed from their host.


So, unless your kids were sleeping or rolling around in your projects or stash, there should be no reason to 'treat' the stash.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

If I remember correctly, you can put non washable items in sealed plastic bags for a certain time limit and if there is lice, they will die and new ones won't hatch. I can't remember the time limit or if maybe the plastic bag is put in the freezer. I am pretty sure that I got my information off of the internet. I felt like a professional lice remover while my daughter was in school. Good luck. Washing everything that can be washed, vacumning carpet areas, and putting items in plastic bags worked for us along with the special shampoo and comb for all of us.


----------



## theknitwit (Sep 24, 2011)

I used to work in a day care where head lice showed up alot. We had to take all the stuffed animals and toys and put them in a large black garbage bag and seal it off for 2 weeks. The health department had us do this and it worked. Maybe you can put your yarn in a bag and seal it also. Hope this helps


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Yes I have heard about putting stuffed animals and non washable things into plasic bags and leaving them completely sealed for about 2 weeks. You can also try putting the yarn in a hot dryer. As long as it doesn't get wet, they should be alright.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

There is also a spray that you can purchase that will be ok for your yarn. I had to use it on the mattress and then the carpet. If you get the spray and put the items into a bag (black) and spray them in the bag then seal it, it will take less time to kill them off. Then prior to gifting them I would put them in the dryer to make sure that all the little knits are removed. This has always worked when it came to the stuffed animals the children had and still have...
Good luck


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

What was some of treatments you used? I used a shampoo that I bought from the pharmacy, but everyone else is telling me to use olive oil. Any recomandations?


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

Never heard of using olive oil. I also used the drug store shampoo. Because of the chemicals some people warn you of using the store bought shampoo. I felt I could have been a major stockholder in the lice shampoo at the drug store and my daughter was not damaged by it. It is all in how sensitive you and your children are to chemicals. I will be interested in the olive oil answers!


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

How often did you wash your daughters hair with the shampoo?
My daughter has A LOT of eggs in her hair, witch led me to cutting half of it off, so I can get threw coming/picing her hair faster, she had long hair. Thankfully she's taking it like a pro after I had to cut my hair for the same reasons.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

My daughter also had thick long hair. It sometimes took a couple of washings. I swear that if there were lice around, they jumped on my daughters head! I was only allowed to spray my daughters helmet with the lice spray from the drug store when she was a crossing guard. All the other children were on their own. I would encourage your daughter not to use someone else's comb or brush or wear someone else's hat or coat. Lice can jump (unfortunately) I did a lot of reading on them.


----------



## loribelle (Sep 16, 2011)

Befast said:


> Never heard of using olive oil. I also used the drug store shampoo. Because of the chemicals some people warn you of using the store bought shampoo. I felt I could have been a major stockholder in the lice shampoo at the drug store and my daughter was not damaged by it. It is all in how sensitive you and your children are to chemicals. I will be interested in the olive oil answers!


I highly recommend using the shampoo. I'm not knocking her now, but a friend who is "all natural" tried using vaseline to "smother" her daughter's lice. It never worked, she wound up having to buy the shampoo against what she believed it, but she knew she was defeated by the vaseline and other home remedies. Her daughter was getting lice from school all the time in elementary. Oh, getting the vaseline out of her hair was a nightmare too.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

DO NOT buy the Rid and other brand lice sprays that are out. Those things are like $10 for a dinky can. It has that pyre-whatever that chemical name is in it. We bought a $6 can of Raid Flea Stop that was three times as big and it has the same ingredient in it. Anything used for fleas can be used for lice. Same thing. The Raid has a chemical in it that kills the eggs and the lice. We sprayed it on the carpets, beds, curtains, etc. and it stopped them immediately for a month. You'll have to respray every three to four weeks to be sure. Be sure to do it when the kids are at school, move the pets, and air the house.

It may sound strange, but when I was really low on cash, we'd wash the kids' hair in dog flea shampoo rather than the expensive stuff from the pharmacy. Again, same ingredients.


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

I was told by doctor to not use any animal stuff, raid I understand for rugs, beds, etc. At least with the kids. Just asking I can understand same ingrediants, but isn't there more added into the animal stuff?


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, it kills the lice right away. Granted, you're not going to want harsh chemicals around the kids. We washed their hair afterwards with regular shampoo and rinsed well. 

Check for a source in your home. Check out bird and hamster cages and under them. The cages would have to be cleaned. They have flea powders which can be dabbed on these small animals. Don't bleach the cages as this can kill these pets.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

My 24 year old daughter has just come home from a music festival with head lice!!! She has dreadlocks so cant use any of the comb it through treatments, but she found one yesterday that you use with a shower cap and the fumes kill them. I am so looking forward to helping her use it today (not)! I expect the freezer would work, but I was thinking of putting her pillow cases and hats etc in the microwave after they have been washed. I want to fumigate the whole house, but our doctor told her not to over-react - that they only like hair, so I hope your yarn (and mine) will be safe.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd put my yarn and anything else you don't want to wash into one (or more) of the Space bags and vacuum out the air. then still leave it for 2 weeks. Doesn't get the job done any faster, but it takes up less room.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have always used just cheap conitioner you smother the hair and it is supposed to stun the lice for about 20 minute then you use the lice comb to comb out the lice and nits the conditioner also helps the comb to slide through the hair, you have to repeat every week to break the cycle. Maybe this is also how the olive oil works!
Headlice cannot survive for long when they are no longer feeding from the scalp so they shouldn't infest your house.


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

I understand what you are saying, I'm just worried about how long she had it. I remember brushing her hair out that morning and not seeing anything, just to see A LOT of them in the afternoon. It had to be at least 5 days, since when I was in the shower I pulled a bug out of my hair only once, never thought anything of it because of all the tree's in my area I've had bugs on me before. Just to reconize them when I started treatment on all our hairs. She has it worse than me, so I know she was the first one to bring it in, and she loves to share my bed with me and my husband and I believe that's how we got them.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.thelicequeen.com/

My niece is the Lice Queen of the tristate area of NY.

She has is an RN plus has been treating lice clients for over 18 years.. She always gets her lice!!!

You might want to speak with her, since she isn't that far away from you..

Just visit her website..

She uses and instructs you on what to use products that are readily available in your local supermarket and are NATURAL. Yet work EVERY SINGLE TIME..

If you follow the instructions to the letter your family will not have one nit left...

Don't use the chemicals or shampoos.. they do not work..

Lice has developed to such an extent that they are immune to most products.. there is only one natural way to get rid of them...

Also, YOu can store the yarn in bags in your freezer for a period of time. The cold will kill the lice and nits..

Animals will not get LICE>. they have their own special bug called fleas.. .not the same thing .. One does not breed the other..

BELIEVE ME!!! SHE HAS BEEN DOING THIS FOR A LIVING FOR 18 YEARS and knows what she is doing.. PLEASE CHECK her out..

She has been written up in the area newspapers and the local TV..

I am not saying this because I am her aunt.. but because I know she is good at what she does and will help you tremendously .. even over the phone...


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Lice are dependent on blood to survive so can only live away from the body for up to 2 days. If children have not been near your wool etc, then your wool should be fine. If in doubt, I support other solutions such as seal in a plastic bag for two weeks or if a smallish amount of wool, sealing in a plastic bag and placing in the freezer for up to a week, also works well.


----------



## SmithyEm (Oct 7, 2011)

An unfortunate occurence with school age children I'm afraid. Put your stash in a freezer bag and freeze it overnight and all will be well. It's most unlikely that lice will have got into it but to play it safe that's what I did. By the way, a natural oil for use against headlice is Teatree or alternatively put conditioner on the child's wet hair and using a lice comb, comb through over kitchen towel. This has to be done every 3 days though because of the life cycle. Personally I would just use the special shampoo and be done with it. Hope that helps.


----------



## kandee (May 24, 2011)

Wow, that brings back memories! My daughter had very long hair in school and came home with head lice...we did everything to get rid of the critters, but nothing seems to work. She was also a trouper and agreed to every idea I came up with, finally after cutting it several times I decided to perm it.....well, you guessed it, the perm solution killed the lice and we never had another problem with them. I think she was in about 3rd grade at the time. So I swear by the perm!


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi 
We had this problem recently and they came home from school. Fortunately they do not live off the head for very long... only a couple of days so no need to panic. The key to keeping rid of them is use a very fine nit comb for at least 10 days. Most treatments do not kill the eggs and they need to be combed out. They are laid very close to the scalp and usually hatch within 7-10 days. Other parents are not always as knowledgable or vigilant as you and your child can recatch them really easily. Combing prevents eggs hatching and damages any live ones to stop them from breeding. Do your bedding and clothes and floors. If you are really worried you can get a product called Diatomaceous Earth. It is a natural product. I do not know where you can buy it in your country but you can read about it on the link below or maybe your relative knows about it.
http://www.denz.co.nz/
I use it to kill lice on my chooks (hens) and sprinkle it on my carpet to make sure the cats and dog do not cart in any fleas or other insects. It is all natural but make sure you get the food grade stuff. You could just sprinkle it in your stash if you are worried and it will kill any bugs like lice, moths, bed bugs etc etc quite quickly. It is totally safe for warm blooded creatures such as us and dogs, cats, etc. it evens controlls insects on your plants with the appropriate application.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

We use hair conditioner. Just smother it on the hair and leave for about half an hour then comb through with a fine tooth comb, wiping on a tissue. It may take a couple of treatments but is also a good way to check every week while kids are at school. It would work like the vaseline but is much easier to rinse out and does not have harsh chemicals..


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

icis1984 said:


> How, I do not know. My daughter got head lice from school and spread it to me and her father. I'm cleaning everything that I can, my brother is an exterminator and doing the treatments for free thank god. But part of it is hot steam and I don't think my yarn or current project will survive without being felted. It's a very small stash, should I just throw out the yarn and projects to be safe? Because my yarn is stored in a draw that is apart of my bed and not in bags, I buy yarn as I need for projects.


Ive read most answers 2 this on here. Ive had 3 kids & nits...horrible! No matter how much u keep on checking their hair, they will bring them back from school. Anyway, this is what I found 2 be my answer 2 the problem.

1st step: buy a reputable head lice shampoo from a chemist with their advice taken into account. USE it! Follow instructions carefully.
2nd step: use the head lice comb. this will take off the dead lice & their eggs.

Ongoing treatment 2 be done approx 3-4 days after the 1st 2 steps:
3rd step: get some hair conditioner (can be a big bottle of cheap stuff). Put lots on hair. Use the hair lice comb all over the hair. Wash hair thoroughly. Repeat conditioner treatment as u think fit in the following weeks.

Nits will usually return if the problem exists at school. Constantly recheck hair & use the conditioner/nit comb once per week. U should be able 2 stay on top of the problem.

The olive oil suggested by another poster would have almost the same effect as the conditioner I am suggesting. However, I think that olive oil would be 2 heavy in the hair & hard 2 wash out. Conditioner will loosen any leftover nits/eggs & with the nit comb u keep their hair nit free. Until the nits return from school! I think its a good solution 2 use as it works (Ive proven it by doing my own kids with it). Also, using the manufactured nit shampoo on a constant basis is a worry 2 me re chemicals. However, it is needed 2 do the 1st initial KILL. Ive had 2 use it again but using the conditioner has saved me from putting on chemicals all the time. U will be amazed at how quickly u can take control of the crawly monsters.

Dont panic re nits everywhere in your house...that doesnt happen. They need 2 be on a host 2 survive. I would HOT wash all of their bed linen & dry in the sun. Have the kids use their own towels & HOT wash as well. A new towel per day. U will need 2 keep on checking their hair. If they have long hair...get it cut. Or, 4 girls, plaits 2 keep the hair closer 2 their head rather than flying around 2 be reinfected. Just use your own common sense. Have fun! Its alot of work 2 get rid of them. We have 2 notify the school if nits r found on any of the students. The school then notifies everyone via a newsletter sent home. Hope Ive helped.


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

Seal it in a plastic bag and put in the freezer for a few days. My nephew's dermatologist told him this for his winter coat and things that couldn't be washed at high temperatures.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

The olive oil treatment does NOT work! My granddaughter had them a couple of years ago..she has long thick hair! We left the olive oil on her head overnight with a towel wrapped around her head...still had lice! Daughter had to shampoo her hair twice with the special shampoo. Other granddaughter, 3 yr old, had it last week, they all shampooed their hair. Tie back girls hair and put hair spray on it before sending them to school, apparently the lice do not lice the hairspray. Thanks for the conditioner tip! I will tell my daughter with the 3 yr old to keep doing that. She is in nursery school over in Scotland and the workers were clueless about the head lice, even with kids sitting right in front of them scratching their heads.


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Using a good conditioner on the hair and leaving it there while you use a nit comb will make it a more comfortable experience. Then a good lice shampoo (or they do make a conditioner too) every few weeks to discourage the little pests to go elsewhere!


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Head Lice are what they say they are they live in the hair on your head.After washing the hair rinse or rub in Tea Tree Oil until they have been eliminated,they hate it.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

One year, my granddaughter must have been the love of the lice's lives. She had infestations several times. She is in a split home, so both homes had to wash everything and clean and shampoo everyone. The child's mother is a beautician so she put permanent hair solution thru the child's hair to finally kill all "invaders." My son (child's father) even shaved his head to deter the little bugs! They are a nuisance; that is for sure.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I've always heard lice do not like hairspray...may be something to it as my mom always sprayed my hair everyday and I was the one who never had them in school

If you really think the yarn is at risk, try bagging it for two weeks...


----------



## debi7456 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lice have to have a blood hose to live. You can out anything that can not be washed n a plastic bag for period of time and place in a warm area. There is a treatment thst uses a plasric bag,Liccee Freeee, be sure to read all the directions on the box.

Lice reproduce every 14 days, so you need to repeat the lice treatment again in 2weeks,etc times 2months you can also use
TEA TREE OIL in your shampoo, few drops in the amount of shanpoo you are going to use will also help get rid of them.
And as a precautions once a month after you have gotten rid of them. But you have to remove all the bugs from the hair, So you are looking for live ones that move fast , white nits on the hair shaft, and also black ones on the hair shaft. You need to get under a strong light or out in the sun. part the hair in sections. and basicly examine every hair shaft.
Watch closely around the ears, and hair lines.

my daughter got them all the time from school, but you have to stay on top of situation. Lice need a blood host,to live
pets do not get human head lice. You only have to clean the items that your child has played with, bed, wash sheet and hot dryer. Oddly enough lice like clean hair over dirty hair because they can get to the hair shaft easier. But the main thing to remember is that you have to treat the hair every 2weeks, and continue to examine the hair and remove the nits


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Good luck. So sorry you're having to go through that. We had two bouts before people knew any better than to say they were living in our home because they came back. I did get the suggestion that stuffed animals could be bagged for some time, and that would kill any lice that got into them. I'd think the yarn would be the same. Don't know if people have learned more about them since then, but please don't let anybody make you feel bad about it. They're beyond epidemic status in the schools.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

I also treated with mayonnaise after finding out that our super dry scalps are preferred host. Had to wash it out more than once, but boy it made our hair nice.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

My kids are in their 30's now, but I remember when they were in grade school and came home with lice...it seemed like once a month. (as I sit here typing, my head itches!!!! LOL) We did the shampoos and sprays. But we got a microscope and showed the little critters to the kids. After seeing them, the kids became more aware of sharing things...like coats and hats and combs. We found out by accident that hairspray works to keep them away. (you remember the spiked hair of the 80's...well, my oldest used a can of hairspray a day and never had the little critters. 

I cleaned the bedding and carpets, but never thought of my yarn....


----------



## sis3boyz (Sep 29, 2011)

There is a spray for lice meant for use on fabric and mattresses, it can be found in the store next to the other head lice treatments. Spray the yarn and place in an air tight plastic bag (ie: gallon size ziploc) Leave it set and donot open for two weeks. The lice should all be dead and you can use the yarn.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

The lastest that our school sent home was to wash clothing as usual and that as long as it is dried in the dryer for 20 minutes or longer it will kill the lice. Anything that can't be washed should be tied up in plastic bags and left for 2 weeks.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't think they'll live very long in your stash - they'll starve surely?


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I too used flea shampoo years ago when my son had head lice. I was trying to save money and save embarrassment. It worked just fine.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Now y'all have me scratching! :?


----------



## Jamie (Mar 10, 2011)

Lice need contact to spread (ie: head to head, head to pillow, pillow to bedding, etc.) They also need sustenance from the human host in order to survive, so if you are really concerned about your stash, bundle it into plastic bags, seal them up well and stash them in closet, garage or attic for a few weeks, and you will be fine. You can also put things in the dryer without wetting them and run it ... the heat kills the lice (I am not sure how long they need to stay in the heat though)
Good luck!


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

icis1984 said:


> What was some of treatments you used? I used a shampoo that I bought from the pharmacy, but everyone else is telling me to use olive oil. Any recomandations?


My granddaughter got head lice once. Her Mom tried the shampoo until it started damaging her long hair. Then she tried mayonaise, which worked, untill they couldn't stand the smell, then she got a really thick cream conditioner and used that. It worked and conditioned her hair at the same time. And, oh yes, the comb. Bonding time on the front porch. I was very fortunate, no head lice on my kids. Now after reading all this, my head itches. :thumbdown: P.S. she put the conditioner on and then a plastic shower cap or bag and left it on all night.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Many years ago (about 70) I went to a little country school down in the Ozarks. The whole school, about 25 students, got lice. I don't know what the other parents did but my Mother saturated my long hair with bacon grease. Thankfully it worked as the next step was going to be Kerosene, which we used in our oil lamps. Whatever treatments the other Parents used must have been successful because that is the only time we had a problem.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

When my daughters were in school, head lice ran rampant. My girls had very fine blonde hair, and usually wore it long. I could not get rid of them because I could not get all the nits out. The school nurse told me the lice glue their eggs to the hair shafts with a glue they produce, and that is why you have to use the nit combs. Sh suggested I try mayonnaise after several treatments with the expensive lice shampoos and sprays and stuff didn't work. What she had me do was coat the child's hair with mayonnaise, heavily, then wrap it in plastic wrap and leave it overnight. then wash thoroughly the next morning. The oil in the mayonnaise dissolves the glue, and the nits can be combed out easily. It worked like charm! Never had lice problems again.


----------



## shark (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree with Jessica-Jean -- only need to wash heads and linen.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lice need a blood host to survive, but if you are worried about them in some yarn, simply put it in the microwave for a few minutes and all bugs will be dead. This is what we do for all the feathers and fur we use to tie flies with..it works wonderfully. As a school nurse, I learned that head to head contact was always the problem and usually the whole class needs to be treated. Be sure and get the fine toothed comb and comb through the hair to get the nits out and short hair is always easier to deal with than long.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

MUST use NIX treatment! I worked in child care for 16yrs. go through her hair thouroughly!!! Kepp checking everyday to make sure the nits & eggs are GONE!!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Some kids are being sent home from the two local schools with head lice. I do daycare, and now have to check their heads every day for the darn critters! I have had them here a couple of times in the past...big vacuuming job!


----------



## nannymcphee (Oct 7, 2011)

You could also put a few drops of tea tree oil in a plastic bag and seal it for a few days - they don't like it. I agree that it is highly unlikely for them to leave the host, they need to bite to live. Bedding and hats are more likely to need washing.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I put everything in plastic bags and tied it shut and left it for a few weeks when there was fleas in my house but lice I treated bedding and clothes besides the kids. So it couldn't hurt to do that if in doubt.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

why wouldn't putting the stash in freezer for a day or two kill them? And now just thinking of them my head itches. Excuse me while I go wash my hair again. creepy...


----------



## mommakat (Oct 7, 2011)

one thing that I used on my daughter when she got lice was mayo, rub really good into hair then cover with plastic wrap for about 45 min, wash out with normal shampoo (there will be lots of suds) I usually washed like twice then pop in a good movie for her and comb away. This worked better than anything I bought before and no chemicals. Now for preventing this from happening is hard but one thing to use is Tea Tree oil, put 4 to 5 drops in your shampoo and use as normal, something in the oil repels them. Your pillows and other dryable items just throw them in the dryer on high for about a hour that should do the trick on them. If this ever happens in the winter just put things outside to freeze. Hope this helps you like it did us.


----------



## mommakat (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a friend that works in a daycare she swears that putting hair products (ie; gels, hair spray) helps her shes never gotten lice from work.


----------



## jackieh (May 28, 2011)

use the drug store shampoo and take the time to use that itty bitty comb to the max! keep combing, combing, combing. the nits are very stubborn and if you miss just one the cycle continues. also, use the special shampoo once a week as prevention,won't hurt a thing.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Oooo - just reading this makes my head itch. I remember when my kids brought lice home from school. Alot of cleaning, but we all survived. Good luck.


----------



## yolicast (Apr 6, 2011)

As a nurse, I can tell you that lice like warm places with a steady supply of nourishment( your blood)! I wouldn't worry about your stash but if it gives you the ibijeebies, toss it. Your peace of mind would well be worth the amount you spent on the yarn!


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

My daughter in-law & I talked about lice 2 evenings ago  She was at the beauty shop and they were telling her that if the kids got lice they had something there now (sounded like something new on the market?) and to use that instead of Rid from the pharmacy. Possibly check with 
your beautician.


----------



## yolicast (Apr 6, 2011)

I would add that you very sweetly tell your daughter not to share her hats with anyone. Granted that's easier said than done but worth a try!


----------



## yolicast (Apr 6, 2011)

Ooooh, would love to know what it is?!


----------



## yolicast (Apr 6, 2011)

Luv this remedy! Betcha her hair looked awesome!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Many years ago when all 7 of my children were young, my youngest got lice from a cousin. I went to the drugstore and bought the over the counter lice head wash RID and washed everyone's head all 9 of us. Then the Pediatrician gave me a prescription for Kwell and again everyone got their head washed. I washed all linens and clothes and sat with my youngest for a couple of hours each day cleaning her hair of nits (eggs). Lice like to live in hair not in fabric or wood, etc. Two weeks of treatment and my youngest was all clear of head lice and no one else in the family got them. Just keep on top of it and you will get rid of them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

lice like clean heads..LOL thats what my doctor told us when my daughter brought them home. I would, if your concerned put your stash in the freezer... remove carfully and let thaw.. the freezing should kill any bugs.. I know the horror of these pesty little bugs... it happens every fall in Oregon and in Arizona.. I can't say about any of the other states but it seems to be connected with the school.. most parents get the notice that they should be on the look out for them every year.. I wonder where do these bugs live the rest of the time...LOL I wish you all the best and I am sure this will all go away soon...Ronie


----------



## jacie (Sep 23, 2011)

I,ve heard of(and tried)another remedy--cover the head with mayonaise: it works like the conditioner. However, I think the conditioner is the best idea I've heard yet.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

When our sons were little, head lice went through the school. Besides treating their heads, we were advised to boil the laundry, including the blankets and comforters and such or to have them dry-cleaned. That was a long time ago. I don't think I boiled anything, I used hot water only in the washer. The head treatments worked well and the lice did not spread anywhere else in the house. I imagine today's head lice are just as particular about where they lodge, on the head or, as mentioned, in the pubic area. All the best to you.


----------



## diecasbeer (Jul 15, 2011)

I use Tea Tree Oil in Shampoo or conditioner to prevent kids from getting them. To start use 15 drops to a sample shampoo and conditioner or 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner together for a month straight. Then I put 50 to 60 drops in a 15 oz. bottle and keep shampooing with the Tea Tree Oil for about 2 to 3 days a week. (If you stop the Tea Tree Oil they will get them again)
You can buy bedding spray to spray your yarn.


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't panic. Read the information below, practical and easy to understand. Note: Lice CANNOT JUMP, SWIM, OR FLY. They only crawl and they need a human scalp to survive, meaning once off the scalp, they will die.

I speak from experience, by the way!!

http://www.headlice.org/downloads/faqprint.pdf


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

icis1984 said:


> I was told by doctor to not use any animal stuff, raid I understand for rugs, beds, etc. At least with the kids. Just asking I can understand same ingrediants, but isn't there more added into the animal stuff?


I have three children (all grown now), but I used to battle lice with all three of them at the same time...It was so bad and their hair is so thick... I was at my wits end... One day my X-husband was babysitting for me... He mixed up a dog dip and lined them all up on the front porch with their heads hanging over the edge and poured dog dip over their heads and it worked... One treatment and they were gone... What a joyous find... It did not harm the kids, the bugs were gone, and mom was so happy...


----------



## diecasbeer (Jul 15, 2011)

I use Tea Tree Oil in Shampoo or conditioner to prevent kids from getting them. To start use 15 drops to a sample shampoo and conditioner or 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner together for a month straight. Then I put 50 to 60 drops in a 15 oz. bottle and keep shampooing with the Tea Tree Oil for about 2 to 3 days a week. (If you stop the Tea Tree Oil they will get them again)
You can buy bedding spray to spray your yarn.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

icis1984 said:


> How, I do not know. My daughter got head lice from school and spread it to me and her father. I'm cleaning everything that I can, my brother is an exterminator and doing the treatments for free thank god. But part of it is hot steam and I don't think my yarn or current project will survive without being felted. It's a very small stash, should I just throw out the yarn and projects to be safe? Because my yarn is stored in a draw that is apart of my bed and not in bags, I buy yarn as I need for projects.


As a retired RN, I have to warn you against using products on your daughter's hair/scalp that may be more concentrated than the "traditional" lice shampoos...the scalp can absorb a great deal of the chemicals, which is why some of the "old" remedies are no longer available. I have 4 (now grown) children, 3 boys and 1 girl, and of course my daughter was the only child of ours to come home with head lice...twice in 2nd grade...she had thick waist length hair then...talk about a bad hair day!! We finally discovered that the lice were being "shared" when the kids used the large-cuffed head phones during some of the reading classes.

Treatment: Put real moth balls in the plastic bags with your yarn stash and any other non-washables; the louse can't survive this treatment! Since lice are obviously "liking" your daughter's hair, just do a "nit check" about once a week so that neither of you are caught off guard. Best of luck and happy knitting!


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I work in a health food store. I have seen and dealt with lice many times. We have a shampoo with tea tree oil in it for lice. Wash everything washable in vinegar. Vinegar will kill Them. The insecticide that is mostly safe is permethrin. It is like pyrethrin which comes from chrysanthemums and is natural and easy to use. You could rinse your yarn in vinegar. I have also heard of using the plastic bag method. When my daughter got these and when as children my sister and I got them; a very short hair cut was part of the solution. It works well because you can see the scalp and get rid of the nits ( the babies) with a fine tooth comb and cotton balls soaked in vinegar. my daughter and I spent a long time sitting while I wet her hair with the vinegar soaked cotton ball and then combed out the nits.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> ...that pyre-whatever that chemical name is in it. ...dog flea shampoo rather than the expensive stuff from the pharmacy. Again, same ingredients.


Pyrethrins/pyrethrum is a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. My vet told me it is so gentle that she used it on nursing momma cats and dogs because it was safe for the babies. It IS hazardous to fish, however.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

where do you get tea tree oil?


----------



## little momma (Apr 25, 2011)

nannymcphee said:


> You could also put a few drops of tea tree oil in a plastic bag and seal it for a few days - they don't like it. I agree that it is highly unlikely for them to leave the host, they need to bite to live. Bedding and hats are more likely to need washing.


I put a couple of drops of tea tree oil in the shampoo and conditioner bottle and this keep you from ever gettin them Or you can buy tea tree oil shampoo at walmart.


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

I go to Honduras every year on a mission trip. We see many cases of head lice. Since these people are very poor, we've seen that smothering the hair with mayonnaise/oil does work. It smothers the nits & lice. Start at the base of the neck and work your way up, parting the hair in sections (this also helps with the nit-picking process, as the oil untangles the thick hair). Wrap the head in a shower cap or plastic wrap & leave on for 2-4 hrs. Then move to the lice comb and work diligently through tiny sections of the hair, starting at the base of the neck and around the ears in a circuitous pattern. This step is essential. If you have a magnifier with a light, it really helps to see the nits. Wash hair with a small amt of Dawn & coconut shampoo, until all oil is out. Next step: Rinse with Listerine. We've used this method, along with the cleaning of the bedding, etc. and it has been successful. Good luck!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

www.thelicequeen.com


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

We all use herbal scented Hartz Mountain flea and tick shampoo for dogs after every camping trip and whenever there was a lice scare at the school (thankfully only 3 years before we bailed to home-school). I am a doctor, just rinse thoroughly. don't let is sit on the scalp for excessive time, don't get it into the eyes, don't drink it. don't let them use it as bubble bath or play in the tub. Your hair will smell great, and no bugs. Some people don't want to recommend animal products because of liability. Some patients are kind of stupid and think that more of anything is better (so not true). Don't go overboard on any lice treatment. If you think that there is reason to believe that lice are not taken seriously at the school and that your child may have multiple infestations, use a nit comb when they come home every day for a couple of weeks until things get under control. short haircuts are cute. hair will grow long all by itself


----------



## abbie021 (Oct 7, 2011)

bag things that can't be washed and leave in freezer for 24h-- works well :thumbup:


----------



## dalejonl (Sep 24, 2011)

I am a Cosmotologist..we recommend using shampoo with rosemary ...the rosemary oil will help ward off lice... just make sure her/his hair has been treated or has no lice..it works well in our area..


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

Just put your yarn in sealed plastic bags for a couple of weeks and the critters will die. You can also, if the fabric/yarn permits put it in the dryer for 30 minutes and they will die as well. Good luck! Been there, done that, it's a pain. :|


----------



## nrsmoo (Sep 11, 2011)

Never try any of those "old wives tales" like olive oil, or mayonnaise...always use the medicated shampoo purchased from the pharmacy section of your store. And follow the directions specifically...if it says do not use conditioner prior to treatment DO NOT...my niece was here for the summer and it took us a long time to figure out that was what was not working.

You should be ok with your yarn...you can also place in freezer if you are uncertain. But lice do not jump and only live on scalps...they need your blood to stay alive.

Good luck. No fun. Been there, done that more than once.

Knit On.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I am sitting here reading about head lice and all of a sudden noticed that I was scratching my head a lot. The power of suggestion really does it. When my kids had problems I just got the shampoo from the drug store. End of problem. Lice just want to be on a living thing. I didn't even think about cleaning everything. Didn't have any further problems.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

icis1984 said:


> t everyone else is telling me to use olive oil. Any recomandations?


Back when I was a kid(late 30's and 40's), mom put oil (olive or mineral) into a glass with water then used a regular comb to comb it thru hair until you looked like a greased seal. It coats the hair with the oil and smothers the louse. Leave on for 30 minutes to an hour then shampoo. Repeat in about 7 days to catch any nits (eggs and babies) that have hatched. You can check for nits by looking at hair near base of scalp in back, they appear as little bumps on hair shafts, here is where a regular "louse comb" comes into play, teeth are so fine they can catch and strip these eggs from hair shafts. Voice of experience, we did not have the drug store shampoos then.....Della


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Here is a big hug from me. 

Twice our family has had to deal with lice. I was unable to use the chemicals on any of us YHEY HAVE A STRONG WARNING ON THE LABEL FOR A REASON--THEY ARE HARMFUL. Some people are seriously affected immediately, some don't notice it but it does affect you.

We found a product that is all natural oils (licekiller.com, you can find them on the internet) and it worked great although I would try the mayonaise if they ever get it again.

It is not necessary to worry about your stash if the family was not really by it. I have a large stash of natural yarns and had no problem, either time, with my stash. I did have to use diotomacious earth on the carpet. I also learned that tea tree oil works to repel them, but one of my daughters could not stand the smell. She had been out of town when we found them, when she returned she used lavender oil on her hair and never got them. Lavendar is a natural insect repellant as well. She put the oil on her finger tips and ran them through her hair next to the scalp. Now we put 10-20 drops of lavendar oil in a water spray bottle and that is what I use to mist the girls hair and we used it to mist the furniture and we have not had to deal with them since. We have long hair, to our waist or longer. You don't have to cut the hair.

Pillows and stuffed animals we put in a plastic bag and put it in a warm place (the car) for two weeks. I have never had enough room in my freezer for stuff. You don't have to spray anything in the bag. If it is cold weather just bag the items and put them in a cold place. I left ours past the two weeks to be sure we'd passed the life cycle for sure. The childrens bed pillows we put in a plastic garbage bag and then the pillow case and they used them like that for several weeks. 

Furniture can be infested for a temporary time so we also misted the furniture with the oils. Now I just use lavendar oil in a water spray bottle. I get my lavender oil from BrokenBoulderFarm.com 509-773-3638. They are in Washington. They grow several varieties and extract the oils themselves. I also buy their dried herb and make sachets for my wool stash drawers and containers.


----------



## pati (Feb 4, 2011)

Lice is the way of life in most schools today. They migrate to the coats and hats of others from infected clothing. If your school doesn't already do this, send a large garbage bag for your daughter to put her coat, backpack, lunch box, sweater, etc into when she is not wearing or using them. School her into not putting her head onto another person's head when playing or studying, don't wear others hats, bows, headbands, hoodies, combs, or brushes. Your school should also do head checks during outbreaks so they can see who needs treated. Our nurse and assistant can do the whole school in a day. Then notes are sent to parents of affected students. Since the whole school is checked, no one is singled out. They even announce that "today is head check day". At home make sure you use the correct treatment and do all bedding, furniture, stuffed animals, afghans, etc. Anything that can't be washed or treated safely should be bagged in large garbage bags and sealed tightly for several weeks. Be careful with the shampoo, my doctor told me that unless someone has the nits or lice, they shouldn't use the shampoo. When my daughter-in-law had to do home visits for Head Start, I showed them how to check because she would come home in tears that she saw bugs crawling in the home. She wore her hair very long then and didn't want to cut it. Lastly, know that you are not alone. Lice likes clean heads and clothing and will search for it to lay eggs. Good luck. P.S. my grandson started K in the same school i taught in. Last week he told me they had head check day!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

IF anyone is in the NY area I strongly recommend that you visit this website and even call..

www.thelicequeen.com

L'via will help you tremendously and walk you thru the steps and get rid of them quickly...

Otherwise, you can purchase the ebook and follow directions.. If you have questions you have a phone number to call and will reach the Lice Queen herself...


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

Recently saw program Dirty Jobs re a business which removes head lice. They said head lice are human specific and cannot live anywhere else.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

One of my daughters came home three separate times with head lice. Come to find out, the girl who sat next to her at a shared desk at school had them visibly crawling on her head! I raised **** about it at the office, and the girl was sent home until her live lice were gone. Her family thought it was very funny because they had them all the time!!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Many states now no longer require a child be "nit free" to return to school after lice are found. The louse/lice are considered a health annoyance, and not detrimental to one's health...I fully expect to see the incidences of head lice to rise by leaps and bounds! Many "things" are annoyances in life...doesn't mean that we want to live with them!


----------



## kairon (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't wish to sound sanctimonious and, to be fair, I haven't read all the comments but there seems to be a fair deal of ignorance surrounding headlice. I work in a school and have five children of my own, head lice is an occupational hazard for me and all my children have had it over the years. Prevention is better than cure, ie regular combing wet hair with a nit comb and conditioner removes some lice and eggs but also breaks their legs and if you break their legs they can't lay eggs so you break the cycle ( which is about seven days). Tea tree shampoo, conditioner and oil all help to keep them at bay as they don't like it. It is a fallacy that prefer either clean or dirty hair , they just like human hair of any kind. They cannot fly jump or swim onto other peoples' heads and they cannot survive if they are not on a human head, but are passed on by head to head contact which is why kids get it so much and so often: it passes between them playing or working together at school. Gone are the days, or they should be, when someone with headlice was branded as dirty. Chemical treatments are fine, but it should be noted that lice can become immune to many of them. One I use that is available in the UK is called Hedrin and it suffocates the lice. It is fairly oudorless and doesn't irritate asthmatics, not cheap however. It should also be noted that you should only treat the child/children that are actually affected by the lice, ie you have found a living specimen in the child's hair, otherwise the lice can become immune. Treating 'just in case' is not necessary and is actually counter productive. Headlice can certainly not live in knitting! and there is no need to treat anywhere other than the head!! They're called headlice for a reason. Sorry if this sounds preachy, sermon over!!


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

I talked to the vice principal at my daughters school. If she has only the eggs/nits she can go back to school, but constantly brushing her hair to get the eggs out. If I notice any crawling around treat it and if the next day still their keep her home until it's only nits left. I think they made it that way so kids don't miss a lot of school. I plan to be one of the parents that will be checking my childs hair every day. If anything to avoid the bad infestation that she has now. I'm looking into that lavander or tea tree oil to at least spray in her hair as a preventative or at least to help killing them off before it gets to bad. I'll throw her jacket, hats, heck even clothes she wore that day into dryer for 30-min to hour to kill things off if I have to. I'm learning to knit hats I'll make her hats for the winter if I have to just to prevent or avoid as much as I can the lice.

I had to cut her hair since its thick and long, only way to stop her crying was for me to cut my hair short. I have the lice also from her but I was growing it out for the winter to cover my neck from the cold since I don't wear hats. So fun fun.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

You can buy tea tree oil at WalMart or Target or any drug store. I buy the bottle for just under $8.00 at WalMart.

It is where they have the vitamins and supplements.

I also bought a package of droppers for a couple of dollars at WalMart. Much easier to get use the oil with a dropper.

Tea Tree Oil is very good on nail fungus (hands or feet). Check the ingredients on the Nail Fungus meds at the store and you will see Tea Tree Oil as an essential ingredient.

I also put a few drops of Tea Tree Oil in my shampoo because I have very dry scalp. It helps keep my scalp from flaking.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

icis1984 said:


> What was some of treatments you used? I used a shampoo that I bought from the pharmacy, but everyone else is telling me to use olive oil. Any recomandations?


A friend of mine used hair conditioner on her daughters very long hair. I don't know how long it had to be kept on but, she never had to have it cut or use the chemical ones.

Pam


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Head Lice arn't funny but looking at the remedies are starting to make me laugh.Did anyone else suffer Durback soap and the fine tooth comb every saturday night(over the Liverpool Echo) Oh dear whay memories.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

I just got head lice off my granddaughter and bought a bottle of stuff to do my hair,it says they cant live outside human hair for long so youre stash is safe,just do the hair,wash sheets,pillowcases and towels.
Bird lice are totally different,no need to freeze,bleach,or fumigate!!!!!
The main preventative ongoing thing these days is a nit comb and cheap conditioner,after initial chemical douse,get eggs out with comb,use conditioner each week and comb to just make sure no new eggs.
We had these the whole time daughter was in high school,cost a fortune,now Miss C is in pre school 2 days a week,its back,not a good day to do washing either,rain,but oh my head itches.


----------



## JanRxxx (Aug 12, 2011)

I remember going to an information evening when my daughter was little. A nurse visited school to speak to parents and dispel the myths/fears. She was very clear that head lice only live on heads and if one comes off its because its dying. I dont think you have too much to worry about once you've got rid of them from all the families heads


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

My father got his head washed in kerosene as a child. My grand father put me in the bathtub and nearly drowned me by pouring pans of water over my head when I got them. My mother and grandmother cut my sis and my hair themselves- what a mess.
When my daughter got them I had my hair dresser neighbor cut her hair. it was cute but very short. Daughter was entertained with gum and candy while the cutting went on. Afterwards she looked in the mirror and then put my floppy hat on and waited behind the front door until her father got home. She met him and took off the hat. he started to say something but I asked him how much he liked the lice. He didn't say another word. All health food stores sell tea tree oil, lavender, rosemary shampoo , oregano oil (that also works) etc. I use tea tree and oregano oil for all thing fungal. If you use straight tea tree you might want to put it in a carrier oil before applying it.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

COCONUT shampoo is a repellent to lice. Don't know why.
My hairdresser gave me the tip..

There is something about coconut shampoo they don't like. So when you get rid of them, switch to coconut shampoo.


My grands just went through this 3 weeks ago.

Linda


----------



## JanRxxx (Aug 12, 2011)

Loads and loads of conditioner and a nit comb , they just slide out (yuk)


----------



## Leslie Smith (Sep 12, 2011)

My kids didn't get lice when it was a problem at their school. Many of my friends did have problems with them. If you live in the "right" climate you can freeze clothes, stuffed animals, etc. in a tightly closed plastic bag, or outside if your weather is below 0 degrees.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Lice like clean dry heads of hear. Keep the hair oily, olive oil will do. Also makes nits or eggs easier to comb out. the oil works by suffocating the lice.


----------



## knitpoppy (Sep 3, 2011)

My hair dresser told me something awesome. She said tht if your hair is color treated, lice won't lay eggs in it. So with that info, maybe just dye your childs hair the same color it already is so you don't have to worry about getting reinfested. We battled lice in our home and had to use a bug bomb to control it, but it never retured after that.


----------



## knitpoppy (Sep 3, 2011)

A thought about the stash of yarn...would it work to put the yarn in the microwave instead? I'm thinking it wouldn't felt that way. Any thoughts?


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

If you add 1tspn of tea tree oil to a bottle of shampoo it should help prevent the kids getting head lice. They do transfer from head to head because kids put their heads together, particularly little girls, they are always cudddling each other. Also, if you spray a mix of conditioner and water on their hair each morning I believe that also can help. Head lice are a fact of life between school kids, more so now than 40 years ago, possibly because we always head straight to the chemicals for our answers. If you are treating the kids, the whole household should also be treated.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

icis1984 said:


> What was some of treatments you used? I used a shampoo that I bought from the pharmacy, but everyone else is telling me to use olive oil. Any recomandations?


We used a few drops of tea tree oil in our shampoo and laundry and it worked well.


----------



## JanRxxx (Aug 12, 2011)

The lice have become quite resilient to the chemicals over the years and I think they try and rotate which is considered the best one. Ask in your chemist. When you find them you just want them dead lol !!! Follow up with daily conditioner and combing regime . The eggs, I think, take 2 weeks to hatch so you have to keep it up for a while. I did use tea tree shampoo when the kids were younger, its not a cure but apparently they are not keen on the smell and it acts as a mild deterrant. Biggest thing is DONT be alarmed !!! It is true they prefer clean hair as it makes it easier for them to cling on !! They also like short hair as its an easier route !! A headmaster I knew who was practically bald still managed to attract them lol !!!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

put tee tree oil in your conditioner and the lice won't get on the kids hair or make up a mixture of half oil and half water in a spray bottle and spray hair each morning before school will keep lice away


----------



## Pollyanna (May 9, 2011)

Hi, Headlice rely on the warmth of the scalp to survive and are normally only found within a half inch from the scalp, so I shouldn't think there would be any necessity to do anything drastic with your stash. 
Pollyanna


----------



## kairon (Apr 18, 2011)

It is a nightmare, i also had to cut one of my daughters hair as eventually the use of chemicals ruined her already fine hair, my other daughters is so thick I dread her getting it as it hurts so much to comb through.


----------



## roseanne (Apr 3, 2011)

Yup, I agree 100%. Outbreak really high at begining of our school year. Overcounter treatment works great. Imagine many moons ago head lice was treated with kerosene. nasty stuff. I would check out pets. I had heard tales of pets needing treatments? Never had with our pets but it makes sense to check anyway. rose


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

www.thelicequeen.com tells you all you need to know about lice... and what she says works.. she has been doing it for over 18 years..with no complaints...


----------



## pati (Feb 4, 2011)

I forgot to mention a somewhat sad, but funny story about lice at our school. Our dear principal was found to have terminal cancer in a brain tumor. He was undergoing treatment and had shaved his head because his hair was falling out. The day he came back to school, he was standing at the front doors as the buses unloaded. One boy in K came in and stood looking at him. The young man also had his head shaved. He stared at the principal for a few minutes and then said "Did you have lice, too?". It was a moment of relief for all as the principal laughed and said, "Something like that." He was only with us a few more years, but loved to tell that story as a reminder that there are things in the life of a child that can be far worse than what we think it should be. To think before we start to trivialize the impact events have on their daily lives. This dear man was far too young when he died-- only in his 40s, but when we are together someone always brings up this story and we laugh together over it. It keeps us focused on the positive things in life.


----------



## ddbrown67 (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh the memories....a "niece" with thick long hair got lice over and over again, I recall visiting and when she sat next to me I saw the critters in her hair, she cried when the old routine of shampooing started so her mother and I sat for HOURS and picked every egg/nit off her head. We noticed that the live lice could not move when her scalp was wet which made it easy to kill those too! It was worth the time and effort, she never had them again!


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

What sort of lice are they? Head lice only live on the head! they are pediculi capitus. Body lice (which only stays on the body are pediculi corpus and pubic lice are pediculi pubis so I would not worry about fumigating everything just buy a specific treatment from your chemist(drug store)


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

It's Head Lice. I'm thinking if just treating her head and everyday do the conditioner treatment and comb her hair for at least month. According to others and readings online, eggs take a week to hatch and another week for the babies to be mature enough to lay eggs. I figure a month maybe two of constant conditioner and combing will get everything. I just got the Tea Tree Oil, so I'm going to mix that with water and spray her head every morning when I brush her hair out. Once they are gone maybe a new shampoo that has, either the Olive, Rosemary, Lavander, or Coconut in it for now on. Either way her head is going to be checked everyday for nits and lice. Me and my husband will also be using the spray and shampoo methods also once we are cleared up.


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

I really think you are stressing too much about this problem. But do be careful if you use a treatment that you use it only as directed as if you overdo it with chemicals and even tea tree you can burn the scalp.


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh and i forgot to add head lice just love clean hair.


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah I know I'm over reacting. I think once this clears up, just a different shampoo that can help and checking her hair. I'll think about the spray to cover the top of the hair not all of it. I'm going crazy is mainly because of my family driving me nuts with their reaction to what happened.


----------



## GwendolynLK (Sep 24, 2011)

icis1984 said:


> How, I do not know. My daughter got head lice from school and spread it to me and her father. I'm cleaning everything that I can, my brother is an exterminator and doing the treatments for free thank god. But part of it is hot steam and I don't think my yarn or current project will survive without being felted. It's a very small stash, should I just throw out the yarn and projects to be safe? Because my yarn is stored in a draw that is apart of my bed and not in bags, I buy yarn as I need for projects.


I also had a similar experience for my son years ago. Just bag up the yarn and put it in the freezer for about a week and it should kill any lice and eggs. I had to bag up everything, freezing was just another precaution. Good luck.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Head lice only live on the head, but for a short time they can infest furniture and toys. The last time our family had to deal with it there was no sharing of belongings, no head to head contact, but we sat on their furniture and only found out after the fact that their children had got lice from school. We had treated everything as recomended except a doll. We had over-looked the fact that it had fur hair. Once we bagged that doll too we had no more recurrance.


oldiesister said:


> What sort of lice are they? Head lice only live on the head! they are pediculi capitus. Body lice (which only stays on the body are pediculi corpus and pubic lice are pediculi pubis so I would not worry about fumigating everything just buy a specific treatment from your chemist(drug store)


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

You will probably say OMG. When my daughter kept coming home with lice. I used what I used on my grooming dogs. Ortho Malathion 50, from wal mart. At that time about 6-8 dollars a bottle. I used 2caps to a half gal. pitcher. Worked wonderful. She came in one day and told me she had some more. I told her to get the Malathion and do her hair. I had about half a cup left in the bottle. Never occured to me she would use it straight, (I thought she had seen how I mixed it) til she came screaming that her hear was on fire. I told her to quit screaming and rinse her hair. Got rid of the lice.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

My Mother almost died because of Malathion. She ended up in the hospital after it caused seizures etc. If it wasn't for an organization that specializes in Malathion and other chemical poisons, a dear friend contacted I believe she would have died. The Doctors were ignorant of the side effects etc. Malathion was developed during world War I or II for chemical warfare. It and others were designed to destroy the colonesterase(?sp) at the end of the nerves that allows the brain to send the signals to the body. I use to have a list of the symptoms of Malathion poisoning starting with the first and progressing down to the final symptom which is a heart attack. I do not know where the list is now, but Flu like symptoms and asthma like symptoms (difficulty breathing) are two I remember, because I had to deal with them personally. I would rather have lice than deal with what my mother and I have since the Malathion poisoning we experienced. BEWARE of Malathion, We personally knew several people who died from exposures to Malathion.


poodlepad said:


> You will probably say OMG. When my daughter kept coming home with lice. I used what I used on my grooming dogs. Ortho Malathion 50, from wal mart. At that time about 6-8 dollars a bottle. I used 2caps to a half gal. pitcher. Worked wonderful. She came in one day and told me she had some more. I told her to get the Malathion and do her hair. I had about half a cup left in the bottle. Never occured to me she would use it straight, (I thought she had seen how I mixed it) til she came screaming that her hear was on fire. I told her to quit screaming and rinse her hair. Got rid of the lice.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The response regarding head lice and only needing to treat items which come into contact with the head, hats, neck scarves, etc. is correct in my experience and family history with kids in grade school. These critters are not looking to hide in your stash or unfinished projects. They need to transfer to the head ( or pubic area) as quickly as possible.


----------



## kairon (Apr 18, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The response regarding head lice and only needing to treat items which come into contact with the head, hats, neck scarves, etc. is correct in my experience and family history with kids in grade school. These critters are not looking to hide in your stash or unfinished projects. They need to transfer to the head ( or pubic area) as quickly as possible.


They won't transfer to pubic area, pubic lice are different to head lice


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Obviously the head lice don't transfer to other hairy parts of the body.


----------



## kairon (Apr 18, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Obviously the head lice don't transfer to other hairy parts of the body.


http://www.squidoo.com/publiclice


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I was just told to put lavender scented moth treatments in my sealed bags of fleece to kill and unwanted creatures....but I think lice need blood just like ticks...although they can also live a very long time "waiting" for the right victim...so you could try it with your yarn.,,the smell does not stay afterward..


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

My info says headlice live a maximum of 24 hours if it's really humid - otherwise just a few hours coz they dehydrate fast without scalp blood.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Just had to share this - my kids know I have joined Knitting Paradise and the other day I was telling the 24 year old with dreadlocks and headlice some of your ideas. She said "Wow Mum who would have thought there'd be a whole group devoted to dealing with nits" (in Australia we also call headlice 'nits') and she thought I had joined Nitting Paradise....I explained after I got up off the floor where I was literally rolling around laughing!


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm glad you found something funny in this.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

HOWWWW FUUUUUUNNNNYYY!!! I coulldn't quit laughing to tell my family what I was laughing abiut.


Stardragon said:


> Just had to share this - my kids know I have joined Knitting Paradise and the other day I was telling the 24 year old with dreadlocks and headlice some of your ideas. She said "Wow Mum who would have thought there'd be a whole group devoted to dealing with nits" (in Australia we also call headlice 'nits') and she thought I had joined Nitting Paradise....I explained after I got up off the floor where I was literally rolling around laughing!


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

help! my cats have introduced them into the house.although they do not live on humans they can give a nip.I have used a spray on carpets etc.given the cats tablets to kill off fleas they have and supposedly to keep them clear no luck the wretched fleas are still around,any suggestions? regards joan.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you tried the flea collars made by Hartz? I'm sure there are other brands that work as well. Don't use them for a prolonged amount of time, but they do work well.


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

I would call the doctor and ask for an RX for the prescription strength medicine....it isn't very expensive..insurance usually pays and the problem will be solved quickly...usually this doesn't require an office visit.


----------



## Eileen31 (Sep 3, 2011)

The latest I've heard is to wet the hair with conditioner and comb with a fine tooth comb, and each time your have combed, wipe the comb clean on a tissue or cotton wool.......and it's supposed to get rid of the pests.


----------

